# MV Devonia Late British India



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, Having spent a school holiday on board her in1967 when she was a school ship I went on cruise 67 of 1967 sailing from Swansea i believe this was one of her last cruises any info will be greatly appreciated of her fate. cheers Chris Rogers (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Chris,

Devonia Built 1939 ex- Devonshire, 1962 purchased from Bibby Line, educational cruise ship, 1967 sold for scrap. 1968 scrapped in Italy. Managed for Ministry of War Transport.

This site has more: 

http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/Troopships2.html

Rgds

Hugh


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Rogers said:


> Hi, Having spent a school holiday on board her in1967 when she was a school ship I went on cruise 67 of 1967 sailing from Swansea i believe this was one of her last cruises any info will be greatly appreciated of her fate. cheers Chris Rogers (Thumb)


Chris

Please Find
1962-1967 
11275 
Pas: 104 1st, 90 2nd, 160 3rd, 1150 troop, deck. 1953 130 1st, 96 2nd, 99 3rd, 824 troop, deck. 1962 194 cabin and 834 children. Ex DEVONSHIRE built in 1939 for Bibby Line, 1962 purchased by BI refitted renamed DEVONIA, 1967 sold for scrapping, 1968 scrapped 

www.biship.com


----------



## Mon (Jan 26, 2017)

I was on M. S. Devonia's last educational cruise, Nov 1967. I was with Bishop Fox's Girls' School, Taunton. We flew to Genoa to join the ship then sailed south, round Stromboli twice, through the Straits of Messina, westwards to Palma, then Carthage followed by Valetta, Malta. Finally we sailed north up the Adriatic Sea calling in at Kotor and Dubrovnik. She finally flew the pennant into port as we ended up at Venice. Of course we school children stripped loads of things off her for souvenirs. I came home with a toilet chain that I still have somewhere. I still have my little Devonia badge and a badly damaged mug.


----------



## Rozzie (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi I went on the Devonia 1966 or 67 from Tilbury to Tangia before that on the Dunera from Tilbury to Russia . I can remember everyone was seasick dont think they had stabilisers .


----------



## Mon (Jan 26, 2017)

Rozzie said:


> Hi I went on the Devonia 1966 or 67 from Tilbury to Tangia before that on the Dunera from Tilbury to Russia . I can remember everyone was seasick dont think they had stabilisers .


I was on Devonia, May 1965, as a pupil from Bishop Fox's Girls' School Taunton, on an educational school cruise. We sailed from Avonmouth to Funchal, Madeira then through the Gibraltar Strait to Tangier and then back up the West coast of the Iberian Peninsula to Lisbon then home. 
Whilst crossing the Bay of Biscay there were gales force 9. We were told one stabiliser wasn't working. Whatever, the result was meals prepared for 800 school children and only 400 turned up. The remainder were being sick! I lasted the three days until we arrived at Funchal.


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Reason I joined the MN was after a school cruise in 1962 on the *MS Dunera*.
Straight down to the Mercantile Marine Office in Dundee when I got home.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't think Devonia had stabilisers.
History of ship( as Devonshire/Devonia) here:
http://www.derbysulzers.com/shipdevonshire.html


----------



## Gilessanger (Oct 8, 2018)

My Dad took about 20 students on Devonia in 1967 (I think) from Tilbury, to Vigo, Lison, Amsterdam and I have about 40 minutes of cine footage to get to anybody who like to see it. Some one on this site remembers a medical emergency where someone from another ship was taken on board Devonia foor treatment. My Dad filmed this happening.


----------

